# French army helo crash



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Dont know if its been posted before.

At the end of the clip, I swear this is the largest turbine powered lawn mower in existence.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 18, 2006)

Sh*t. I saw the very same thing happen to a Canadian Navy Sea King once. Fortunately no one was killed in that one, but there were a couple of bad injuries. I wonder how that French crew fared.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

holy crap, i reckon the pilots would be ok but i don't fancy the chances of the guys in the cabin............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2006)

It seems that from the time of the first touchdown a TR failure occured - if Adler sees this maybe he'll have some thoughts...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn! I hate flying in helicopters. I know for the most part, they are safe. But I was in a Huey that had an autorotation gone bad. We all survived with bumps, bruises and sore backs, but that was NOT fun!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure it wasn't and it would not of been for the guys in the back of that helicopter either. One of them was thrown clear near the start though.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Evans, think of the stories your kids can tell. "My dad was in a helo crash...what has your dad done?"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It seems that from the time of the first touchdown a TR failure occured - if Adler sees this maybe he'll have some thoughts...



Yeap that looks like a loss of Tail Rotor Thrust to me. In a Blackhawk if that happens we have to keep the aircraft above 80 knots and attempt a roll on landing. Atleast thats the emergency procedure. Will it work, I dont know, never had it happen and I hope I never have it happen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> holy crap, i reckon the pilots would be ok but i don't fancy the chances of the guys in the cabin............



The guys in the Cabin probably did not fair out to well because of the fact that they were just cargo strapped in, however in a crash sequence like that normally the pilots do not fair to well either. The Main Rotor blades crash through the cockpit. Ive seen it, not a very pretty sight.



evengilder said:


> Damn! I hate flying in helicopters. I know for the most part, they are safe. But I was in a Huey that had an autorotation gone bad. We all survived with bumps, bruises and sore backs, but that was NOT fun!



Ah come on. That does not happen all the time!  Ive got 1500 hours in a Blackhawk and fly them every day! Ive had some emergencies and keep going!

Just giving you a hard time man!

I dont like Autorotations either. We do them almost every day now for practice and I still dont like them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

They say you get used to them. I don't think I would want to try getting used to it. I know it doesn't happen all the time, thank god. I was just lucky to get the one that did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

That you are my friend. Good that you did also.

I guess you either love rotary wing or not. I am a rotorhead so I love it. Theres just something I really like about "OH SHIT THERES WIRES IN OUR FLIGHT PATH!" and then STOP.... You can stop anywhere and a good pilot can almost do it on a dime.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

I will leave the rotaries to you, my friend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Good thats more for me!


----------

